# Infected Day Gecko?



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

My roommate just purchased a few day geckos off craigslist and he left town for the holidays. Since i enjoy caring for animals i told him it was no problem for me to feed etc.

Before he left, one of the day geckos had a chunk taken out of the side of its neck like a bite. i just noticed maybe a two days that there was a black mark on that same gecko near the head and on the tail.










I'm not familiar with day gecko diseases/care really and was wondering if this requires attention, or is just from a bad shed or mishandling.

any ideas, directions, or experiences are welcome.

thanks


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Day geckos have very soft, easily torn skin. Most likely what you are seeing is a "scab" and attempt at healing. Madagasgar giant day geckos, such as this one, absolutly require medium to high humidity. Make sure he is gettign plenty of humidity and misted occasionally. It will help him heal faster and less problems with shedding, which this may or may not be. You might contact Julie bergman at TheGeckoRanch.com , she knows days geckos like the back of her hand.


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

nice thank you. i had read somewhere about their skin turning black when touched but couldnt find images or much evidence to the claim.

im glad i didnt go try to handle him for a quarantine as this may have worsened the situation. 

db is awesome thanks again.

keep yall posted


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The Grandis pictured looks like it is suffering from cagemate aggression. You need to find out what sex they are, males many times fight with lots of biting. Occasionally female on female aggression happens. The easiest solution is to separate them, otherwise you may lose one. During breeding attempts males grab the females on the side of the face, in your lizards case it has tail bites, that is not normal breeding bites.


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you bill and ed (not bill and ted) for the bitter alternative, I now believe it to be aggression as well. Coming home last night I couldn't locate the geckos, but this morning I can tell there must be some new wounds. I am familiar with sexing them to some extent but I have not really taken a look and will see if I can get a good opportunity to observe

After reading your post this morning I have separated the two geckos, luckily without even touching them . The 'aggressor' is left in the setup while I have the 'victim' in a 2.5 or 3 gal creature keeper I found in the garage. 

Using moist paper towels with plastic cup hides. Gave him some Repashy food and calcium powder in Dixie cup bowls. Will do daily misting.

Any comments/advice welcome.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I like that, Bill and Teds Excellent Frog Adventure. Seriously though, the male Phelsuma can be sexed by the presence of femoral pores, which are one row on the underside of the femur of each rear leg, and the color in this area is usually yellow.They are easy to look for by having them facing you with their undersides on the glass.


----------

